# Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?



## Rheincamper (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute ,

mal eine etwas naive Frage. |kopfkrat 

Ich würde gerne mal mit Freunden , die keinen Fischereischein haben , auf Kuttertur gehen.

Frage : Muß man beim Meerangeln eigentlich auch die Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben , oder ist dies nur bei Binnengewässern notwendig ???  

Oder ist dies abhängig von der befischten Stelle ( außerhalb der 7 Meilengrenze oder so ?? ).

Gruß ,
Rheincamper


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Moin, wenn ihr von der Deutschen Küste hinaus fahrt zum Hochseeangeln benötigt ihr auch alle den Fischereischein. In Mecklenburg Vorpommern braucht ihr dazu sogar noch eine extra Ostseeangelberechtigung. 
Wenn ihr von Dänemark raus fahrt benötigt ihr keinen Fichereischein aber die Dänische Angelberechtigung die es in jden Fachgeschäft zu erwerben gibt.


----------



## alberto (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

muss man den auch haben wenn man außerhalb der 3 meilen zone angelt??? wenn man von deutschland losfährt ..?!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Da bin ich überfragt Alberto aber eigentlich schon. Denn wie will man beweisen das man nur da draußen geangelt hat wenn man im Hafen nach dem angeln kontrolliert werden sollte.


----------



## alberto (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

tja eben wie wollen die das beweisen ..?!
muss man nicht auf frischer tat ertappt werden...


----------



## Chrisi04 (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Also meine Meinung dazu ist einfach:
Jeder Mensch der Angeln möchte, sollte auf irgend eine Art nachweisen können, das er weiss wie er einen gefangenen Fisch zu behandeln hat.
Wenn ich das bei uns teilweise sehe wie die Stockangler (Bremisches Fischereigesetz)
mit ihren gefangen Fischen verfahren, naja...
Hoffe das ich hier jetzt niemanden zu nah getreten bin und keine unnötige Diskussion anheize. Sollte es so sein bitte ich darum meinen Beitrag zu löschen.


----------



## AndreL (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Hi,
wenn ihr in SCHLESWIG-HOLSTEINISCHEN Küstengewässern fahrt braucht ihr einen Fischereischein. Da ihr aner aus einem anderen Bundesland kommt ist es möglich einen "Urlaubsfischereischein" bei den Gemeinden zu erwerben der für (soweit ich weiß) 30 Tage gilt, diesen bekommt JEDER nicht Schleswig-Holsteiner
über 12 Jahren auch ohne jemals eine Fischereischeinprüfung abgelegt zu haben.


----------



## AndreL (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Nachzulesen hier im §4
http://www.angeltreff.org/infocente...g-holstein/sh_fischschein/sh_fischschein.html


----------



## Agalatze (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

@ andrel
genau das wollte ich auch vorschlagen.
der ist für 6 wochen sogar gültig !!!


----------



## alberto (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

nur pech wenn die jungs aus schleswig-holstein kommen *g*


----------



## Rheincamper (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Hallo Andre , #h 


danke , Supertipp von dir !!

Kann man diesen Urlaubsangelschein auch irgentwie über das I-net vorher anfordern. Oder per Post bei der zuständigen Gemeinde ? |kopfkrat 

Was kostet der Schein ?


Gruß ,
Rheincamper #g


----------



## LdaRookie (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Hey, muss dieses ziemlich alte Thema wiederbeleben:

Ein Kumpel, der eine kleine Ferienwohnung in Norddeich hat, meinte letztens zu mir, ob wir (er und ein paar meienr Kumpels) nicht mal mit einem Kutter auf der Nordsee angeln sollen. Keiner von denen (außer mir) ist Angler bzw. hat eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt, aber alle hätten da mal Lust zu.

Ich sagte sofort, klar gerne, aber das könnte ohne Fischerprüfung schwierig werden. Aber mein Kumpel bestand darauf, dass das in Norddeich ohne ginge. Das konnte ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich vorstellen, aber tatsächlich habe ich jetzt einige Quellen gefunden, die sagen, dass man in Niedersachsen an öffentlichen Gewässern nicht zwingend einen Fischereischein braucht.

Z.B. hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereischein


> Eine weitere Sonderstellung nimmt das Land Niedersachsen ein, wo im Fischereigesetz keine Fischereischeinpflicht (oder andere Dokumente außer dem Personalausweis) für die Ausübung einer Angeltätigkeit vorgeschrieben wurde. In den freien (nicht verpachteten) Gewässern Niedersachsens (Küste und Seeschifffahrtsstraßen wie die Elbe bis Hamburg) kann somit jeder scheinfrei angeln. Bei verpachteten Gewässern muss lediglich ein Fischereierlaubnisschein für das oder die Gewässer nachgewiesen werden.



Stimmt das? Kann ich mir ja fast nicht vorstellen?

Aber wenn nicht, gibt es in Niedersachsen einen Urlauberschein? Wie in Schleswig-Holstein? Damit könnte man die Jungs ja auch mal mit auf einen Kutter nehmen.

Oder seht ihr eine andere Möglichkeit, dass ich die mal mitnehmen kann, ohne dass die eine Prüfung ablegen müssen?

(Wenn irgendwie möglich, bitte keine Diskussion ob das gut oder nicht gut wäre! Ich bin dabei und "verarzte" die Fische dann schon waidgerecht!)


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

jo das stimmt in nds reicht der perso.
steht auch so im fischereigesetz nds.
der prüfungsnachweis wird in den gewääsern verlangt, die in vereins bzw verbandshand sind um dort erlaubnisscheine zu bekommen.
in allen freien gewässern als beispiel reicht der perso.

antonio


----------



## LdaRookie (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Kaum zu glauben... aber in meinem Fall ganz praktisch! :g
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Hat irgendjemand eine gegenteilige Meinung / einen gegenteiligen Wissensstand?


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Nö - die Aussage passt!#6


----------



## wafabe (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Wo grenzt denn Niedersachsen an die Ostsee ??.In SH und MV sieht das ganze ganz anders aus !!! Man braucht nicht nur den Fischereischein der Heimatbehörde sondern muß auch eine extra-Jahresgebühr bezahlt haben in SH10,00€ und in MV 20,00€ Gebührenmarke .Wobei ich noch nie kontrolliert wurde.


----------



## Sigi-S (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Moin



In Niedersachsen nur den Perso ?

In den


Ausführungsbestimmungen zum Niedersächsischen
Fischereigesetz
(AB-Nds.FischG)

steht

Abschnitt 5 AB-Nds.FischG - Landesrecht Niedersachsen
V. Fischereischein
1.
Fischerei in Küstengewässern
Das Gesetz über den Fischereischein vom 19.4.1939 (RGBl. I S. 795), geändert durch Art. 231 des
Einführungsgesetzes zum Strafgesetzbuch vom 2.3.1974 (BGBl. I S. 469), ist für die Fischerei in
Küstengewässern und auf der hohen See als Bundesrecht gültig geblieben ( § 73 Abs. 2 ). Für die
Seefischerei besteht deshalb weiter Fischereischeinzwang. Einen Fischereischein benötigen jedoch
nur der Führer des einzelnen Fischereifahrzeugs und nicht seine Helfer (§ 1 Abs. 2 des Gesetzes
über den Fischereischein). Den Helfern sind Personen gleichzustellen, die auf einem
Fischereifahrzeug zum Sport gegen Entgelt fischen (Angelfahrten)

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Und was möchte der Herr Sigi damit aussagen?

Lies doch mal bitte den letzten Satz Deines Postings...|bla:


----------



## Sigi-S (8. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Moin,

 ich will damit nichts aussagen.
Es ist nur ein Ausschnitt aus den Ergänzungen.
Meiner Meinung nach muss ich, wenn ich mit meinen Boot in Niedersachsen auf die Nordsee rausfahre und angle, im Besitz eines Fischerreischeins sein.
Auf einen Kutter ist der Kapitän sicherlich Inhaber des Fischerreischeins.


Hier ist noch ein Link:
http://www.savmunster.de/mediapool/...en_zum_Niedersaechsischen_Fischereigesetz.pdf



  Vielleicht kann Jemand was anderes daraus lesen?

Das Angeln in den Küstengewässer ist frei.
Das Autofahren ist in Deutschland auch frei, aber trotzdem brauche ich einen Führerschein.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## KlickerHH (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Moin,

so wie ich das lese, musst du als Berufsfischer den Schein haben.
Deine Helfer auf dem Boot brauchen diesen nicht. Wenn der Berufsischer Angler gegen Bezahlung mitnimmt, brauchen diese ebenfalls keinen Schein.


----------



## wafabe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Soll das  Satire sein ?
 Jeder der eine Angel in die Hand nimmt braucht einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis für das jeweilige Gewässer.


----------



## goeddoek (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Hmmmh - ich dachte, wir hätten das Thema in den letzten Jahren so häufig gehabt, dass es nun auch der Letzte wüßte ?! :q

Anscheinend nicht 

Hier z.B. > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236181


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*



wafabe schrieb:


> Soll das Satire sein ?
> Jeder der eine Angel in die Hand nimmt braucht einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis für das jeweilige Gewässer.


 

sich evtl. vorher informieren, bevor man solche Behauptungen hier einstellt ....... (denn in Niedersachsen verhält es sich ganz anders.....) |rolleyes


----------



## wafabe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Ob sich das in Nds anders verhält oder Peng.Auch ein Touristenschein für 4 Wochen ist eine behördliche Erlaubnis !Und wenn man den Trick mit ewiger teurer Verlängerung nutzt um so besser für alle anderen deren Gebühren - jedenfalls theoretisch - geringer werden !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*



wafabe schrieb:


> Ob sich das in Nds anders verhält oder Peng.Auch ein Touristenschein für 4 Wochen ist eine behördliche Erlaubnis !Und wenn man den Trick mit ewiger teurer Verlängerung nutzt um so besser für alle anderen deren Gebühren - jedenfalls theoretisch - geringer werden !!


 
behördliche Erlaubnis?? Oben hast du doch was ganz anderes "in die Welt gesetzt, oder?" (von wegen Fischereischein und Genehmigung) :q ... dann geh doch mal bitte auf dein vorletztes Posting. Da ist der FISCHEREISCHEIN bezueglich seiner Bedeutung u.s.w. sogar verlinkt.......  |rolleyes 

Also...... peng......


----------



## lausi97 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> behördliche Erlaubnis?? Oben hast du doch was ganz anderes "in die Welt gesetzt, oder?" (von wegen Fischereischein und Genehmigung) :q ... dann geh doch mal bitte auf dein vorletztes Posting. Da ist der FISCHEREISCHEIN bezueglich seiner Bedeutung u.s.w. sogar verlinkt.......  |rolleyes
> 
> Also...... peng......




Ruhig Brauner ruhig,sorry ging nich anders:q


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

Ach Lausi, wird Zeit, dass der Boardi Kutter Trööt eröffnet wird, damit du dich wieder dort austoben kannst :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ach Lausi, wird Zeit, dass der Boardi Kutter Trööt eröffnet wird, damit du dich wieder dort austoben kannst :q


 
Tach ihr beiden.........stimmt, wir brauchen Salzwasser in der Nase...... #h


----------



## Reppi (14. März 2013)

*AW: Kutterangeln Ostsee - Fischereischein notwendig ?*

tz,tz,tz.......


----------

